# I got to play with my gun again.



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Lane, Leo and I got to play hooky and get out on the water. It was a very cool day! I got to dive natural bottom for the first time! We had a large shark come charging at us but he was no match for our tripple Riff stand off. We saw a big nurse shark on the bottom. We saw a nice Mahi sky after some flyin fish. We got to dodge beautiful storms and we all came home with some fish. Does it get any better?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice report, you got that right, it doesn't get any better than a good day on the water. Especially when compared to work.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That's a purdy boat


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice pictures and nice report!
How is the viz out there, last friday it was bad for us?


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice Report! Sounds like a fun day on the water!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

That IS a purty boat that gets awesome fuel mileage, what did that trip cost ya'll in fuel, $9.00?

Nice job Stephanie and crew,

Leo, where was your trusty shark shield?

Jimmy


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

HAHAH! I Forgot about the shark shield........


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*Yeah about the shark shield*



Haulin' Ash said:


> HAHAH! I Forgot about the shark shield........


I kinda didn't wear it , brought it , charged it , but just didn't put it on. I have never seen a shark that's just on a Sunday stroll zero in on me , then turn on the afterburners like that one did ,when I had no dead fish with me... I want to say he froze and turned away at the display of our awesome physical power after we went brave hart on him to repel the heavy horses. But more than likely he just saw we had no fish.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice leo! When above water one has the "fight or flight" option, but underwater your not likely to out run anything.

When those pectoral fins go from horizontal to vertical, get ready!

I remember the first time i saw an aggresive shark screaming up my ascent line. My first though was "well things appear to be 25% bigger underwater." 

When he was close enough to hit with my gun my though was: "man, I hope i look 25% bigger!":whistling:

Glad to hear everyone made it back safe and with a box of fish too. See yall at oysters.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish. I can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

suh-weet!


----------

